# Tarjeta sanitoria problems



## margaret dent (Feb 6, 2011)

Has anyone experienced problems in receiving their Tarjeta Sanitoria? My husband,(who like myself is a pensioner) and I both applied for our cards in May 2011.My own card was delivered within a fortnight,but my husband never received his.We were told it could take several months,so we waited and waited....
Now, our local doctor wants a copy of his card before she will dispense any more prescriptions.We have been to our local Medical Centre,who sent us to the Social Security,who sent us back to the Medical Centre,after a lot of form filling.It now appears that he has TWO Social Security numbers and still no card...the last time he applied was April 2012.
With the new rules regarding payment for prescriptions I fear we have new problems ahead of us.
Has anyone else had problems with this or can anyone suggest what we can do...would be be grateful for any advice.Thanks.:confused2:


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

My parents had exactly the same problem. My Mothers arrived within a week and my father is still waiting and they applied last year in September. His finally arrived but his name is wrong on the card so it has to be redone.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

anything like this is just ridiculous - my Social Security card still hasn't arrived after many many months 

one of my licences took a year to be granted (only because it sat on someones desk waiting for them to visit not for any other reason) and I still don't have the actual paper copy despite it being granted!

And they wonder why people don't bother here half the time


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I got my card within a month. OH is still waiting....I think she applied last May, 2011. She has a Seg. Soc. number.
I lost my card, the nice woman in our Consultorio said she would sort it out for me, a new one arrived within a fortnight. Then that one got lost. 
But in the meantime an envelope arrived containing the first lost one......Some kind soul had found it and sent it to Seg. Soc. who sent it to my address...


----------



## margaret dent (Feb 6, 2011)

Lucky you...actually receiving,not one but TWO cards!!! Our paperwork is probably sitting in someone's inbox somewhere in Almeria!!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Ours took nearly two years! But we were able to use the piece of paper with the SS number on in the meantime.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

When you register you are given a piece of paper with all details on it including the expiry date of the card, if any. This paper is valid on its own & without a card. On our last renewal , in 2008, mine turned up in 3 weeks & the wife's came 2 years later ! lol.
Anyway keep your fingers crossed as we have to go & renew ours again tomorrow. I'm sure I have every piece of paper required + copies. :eyebrows:
Then again I thought I had everything for the Guardia Civil yesterday . & had to go back today.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We applied Nov 2008, I received my card within weeks, Boss Lady still uses the paper one.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

My card has a split in it and needs to be replaced. I am cautious of setting that process going in case they decide they want the split card and that will cause me probs if it takes ages to come back. Wonder if they'll accept a photocopy?


----------



## margaret dent (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes,my other half is using the paper format.Lord knows whether having two number will complicate things at a later date.The doctor still puts the original number on his prescriptions.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

margaret dent said:


> Lucky you...actually receiving,not one but TWO cards!!! Our paperwork is probably sitting in someone's inbox somewhere in Almeria!!!


Lucky yes...but what a pillock to lose two of them


----------



## Manin_bcn (Jun 18, 2011)

When I registered with CatSalut, my card came within five days!! No mañana, mañana for that!!

However, my friend registered three months ago ... the receptionist gave him a temporary card (paper) and said his card will take: " dos meses, mas o menos". Two months, more or less! Yeah, right, he´s still waiting but, doesn´t have any problems accessing the local medical centre because of his temporary card. 

I guess it´s a case of sitting and waiting - alternatively, pick up the phone and enquire. They´re usually quite forthcoming.


----------

